# Διαβάστε, είναι σημαντικό

## MasterX

Ίσως να  μην το έχετε προσέξη ή ακόμη και να μη δώσατε σημασία, αλλά είναι σημαντικό και πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.

Στο KDE εκεί που επιλέγουμε τη χώρα, θα δείτε ότι τα Σκόπια αναφέρονται ως Μακεδονία. Σύμφωνα με το Department State της Αμερικής αυτό είναι λάθος και το σωστό όνομα είναι:

"*Note that Macedonia is not the official or short-form name for this country. The official long-form name is The Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, abbreviated F.Y.R.O.M. There is no short-form name for this country."

http://www.state.gov/p/eur/ci/mk/

Συμπλήρωσα ένα bug report στο KDE όπου και ζητάω την αλλαγή του ονόματος. Το νούμερο του bug report einai 80330.

Όσο πιο πολύ ψηφίσουν για αυτήν την αλλαγή τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα γίνει

Επίσης αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα και στο Gnome, τότε ας το ανακοινώσει καποιος έδώ, για να δημιουργηθεί το bug report.

Ευχαριστώ,

Βασίλης

EDIT: Made Anouncement --> Normal

-- Deathwing00

----------

## Deathwing00

To link gia na to zitisete einai: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80330

----------

## MasterX

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω E.Arkalis, ο οποίος βρήκε τη συνθήκη στα ΟΗΕ που αναφέρεται στο όνομα των Σκοπίων.

Επίσης έχω γράψει ένα γράμμα για να το στείλω στο webmaster του www.linux.gr . Πιστεύετε οτι χρειάζεται....

----------

## Deathwing00

Osa pio pola kanoume, toso to kalitero.

----------

## MasterX

Υποθέτω ότι δε σας ενδιαφέρει.

Ετσι, από περιέργεια (μη γράψετε τίποτα, απλά διαβάστε) πηγαίντε στη διεύθυνση που έδωσε ο Deathwing00.

----------

## MasterX

Ξέρετε τι είναι αυτό που με λύπησε... Όχι ότι οι developers του KDE αδιαφορησαν ή ακόμη και μας ειρωνεύτηκαν, αλλά το ότι οι Έλληνες αδιαφόρησαν. Μίλησα σε φίλους αλλά και εσείς εδώ (60 άτομα διαβάσανε την ανακοίνωση, μόνο 6 ψηφίσανε) αδιαφορείται για το τι συμβαίνει. Αμφιβάλλω, αν έχετε πάει να διαβάσετε το site. 

Πώς είναι δυνατό να πετύχουμε την αλλαγή του ονόματος, όταν είμαστε μόνο 6 άτομα;

Εντάξει δε λέω, το όνομα της χώρας δεν είναι στα χέρια μου ή στα δικά σας. Αφορά τους πολιτικούς της χώρας μας, όμως το KDE είναι. Βλέπετε, το Linux έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, μπορείς να το ράψεις στα μέτρα σου. Βέβαια, δε γίνομαι παράλογος, απλά ζητήσαμε να ισχύσει η απόφαση των ΟΗΕ. 

Ίσως κάποιοι να πουν/σκεφτούν "Α, τον ηλίθιο/μλκ/εθνικιστή που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα". Δεν είμαι τίποτα από όλα αυτά. Απλώς, δεν μου αρέσει κάποιοι χωρίς να έχουν το δικαίωμα να επικαλούνται πράγματα που ανήκουν στη χώρα μου ως δικά τους.

Είναι πολύ λυπηρό ..... 

Το bug δυστυχώς αποφασίσανε να το κλείσουν. Εγώ όμως έχω το τελευταίο λόγο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανοίγω και αυτοί να το κλείνουν. Η αλλαγή δεν πρόκειται να γίνει μόνη της, θέλει ομαδική προσπάθεια....

Φίλε Deathwing00, η μύνηση δεν είναι η λύση. Βλέπεις δεν είναι μόνο το KDE που υιοθέτησε αυτό το όνομα, νομίζω το National Geographic έχει κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα. Μόνοι μας δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα....

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Ξέρετε τι είναι αυτό που με λύπησε... Όχι ότι οι developers του KDE αδιαφορησαν ή ακόμη και μας ειρωνεύτηκαν, αλλά το ότι οι Έλληνες αδιαφόρησαν. Μίλησα σε φίλους αλλά και εσείς εδώ (60 άτομα διαβάσανε την ανακοίνωση, μόνο 6 ψηφίσανε) αδιαφορείται για το τι συμβαίνει. Αμφιβάλλω, αν έχετε πάει να διαβάσετε το site. 
> 
> Πώς είναι δυνατό να πετύχουμε την αλλαγή του ονόματος, όταν είμαστε μόνο 6 άτομα;
> 
> Εντάξει δε λέω, το όνομα της χώρας δεν είναι στα χέρια μου ή στα δικά σας. Αφορά τους πολιτικούς της χώρας μας, όμως το KDE είναι. Βλέπετε, το Linux έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, μπορείς να το ράψεις στα μέτρα σου. Βέβαια, δε γίνομαι παράλογος, απλά ζητήσαμε να ισχύσει η απόφαση των ΟΗΕ. 
> ...

 

Ki egw sou lew, gia grapse ena gramma i epikinonise me to ypourgio eksoterikon, gia pestous tin sinvenei... na kaoun aftoi ligaki, sto kato kato tis grafis, aftoi einai oi politikoi, aftoi na lisoun to provlima, oxi emeis.

----------

## Slammer

Νομιζω, αν ειχαν αποφευχθει οι οξυτητες θα ειχε περάσει.... Ειδατε και τον "Ελληναρα" που ετρεξε να βρισει ολο το κόσμο.... Δεν γινεται ετσι...

Επρεπε απλα να πουμε οτι το επισημο ονομα ειναι ΦΥΡΟΜ... ayto dexetai o OHE και η Ε.Ε. Δεν πρεπει να λεμε περισσότερα.... δεν τους αφορουν αυτους τα ιστορικά γεγονότα. Το επιχειρημα ειναι 1:

"Ο ΟΗΕ και η ΕΕ καλουν αυτη τη χωρα ετσι!" ολα τα αλλα δημιουργουν αντιπαραθεσεις. Ειδατε στην αρχη που επικαλλεστηκαμε μονο τα επισημα, ο developer ειπε θα το σκεφτει... μετα που εγινε χαμος... το εκλεισε! Να ειμαστε και λιγο διπλωματες...

----------

## MasterX

Slammer,

θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ουδέν ποτέ είπανε ότι θα το σκεφτούν. Οι πρώτοι που απάντησαν ήταν άκρως ειρωνικοί. Μόνο μια φορά κάποιος είπε αν δεχόμαστε το "Republic of Macedonia" αντί για το "Macedonia", και μετά έτσι για τσαμπουκά αποφασίσανε να κλείσουν το bug. Συμφωνώ, μαζί σου στο ότι το "Ελληνάρας" μας έβαλε φωτιά με αυτά που έγραψε. Αλλά δεν τους πείραξε. 

Κρατήσαμε χαμηλούς τόνους, γιατί όπως ακριβώς είπες, χρειάζεται διπλωματία. Όμως, διπλωματία είχαμε, υποστήριξη δεν είχαμε. Είδαν δύο Έλληνες να ζητούν την αλλαγή του ονόματος και έξη Έλληνες να έχουν ψηφίσει για αυτήν την αλλαγή. Ένας λογικός άνθρωπος θα έλεγε ότι πρόκειται για τρελούς και ότι δε χρειάζεται να δώσουν σημασία. Και αυτό κάνανε.

----------

## MasterX

Αν ψηφίσουν ακόμη δύο άτομα, θα το ξανανοίξω το bug και ότι θέλει γενέσθαι.

----------

## kartebi

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Αν ψηφίσουν ακόμη δύο άτομα, θα το ξανανοίξω το bug και ότι θέλει γενέσθαι.

 

Μην ανησυχείς μόλις κάλεσα το βαρύ πυροβολικό.  :Laughing: 

Εμμανουήλ Κουρουπάκης

----------

## menace

Βαρύ πυροβολικό?

Πάντως εγώ γράφω στο bugzilla με το όνομά μου: Κώστας Μεταξάς.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πώ εκεί είναι πως ανεξάρτητα με το ποιός έχει δίκιο ,το KDE δεν πρέπει να ταχθεί υπέρ του ενώς ή του άλλου. Το FYROM είναι η ουδέτερη στάση.

ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να μπω σε διαμάχη του ποιός έχει δίκιο. Δείτε το αντίστοιχο USENET group για να δείτε οτι μπορεί να γίνει χάλια η κατάσταση. Αν γίνει το ίδιο στο bugzilla , και αρχίσουμε να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε οτι τα επιχειρήματα των Σκοπιανών δεν ευσταθούν (που έτσι είναι)  τότε θα γίνει ένα μάυρο χάλι απο σκόρπια θέματα με φανατισμό και δεν θα βγεί άκρη. Οι υπέυθυνοι θα πάψουν να ασχολούνται.

----------

## Deathwing00

Parakalo oloi sas na stilete ena email archive1@mfa.gr (Ypourgio Eksoterikon) kai na zitisete tin kivernisi na valei to xairi tis!

----------

## MasterX

Μόλις άνοιξα το bug. Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα. Δε χρειάζονται οι υπερβολές και οι φανατισμοί. Ακόμη και αν πάτε να ψηφίσετε είναι αρκετό.

Kartebi, δεν ξέρω τί εννοείς με το "βαρύ πυροβολικό", αν ξέρεις άτομα τα οποία σκέφτονται να ψηφίσουν ή να γράψουν κάτι, τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Deathwing00, πρέπει να στείλουμε ένα γράμμα όλοι μαζί. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί κάποιος να το γράψει και να το υπογράψουμε όλοι μαζί. Μόνο έτσι θα έχει κάποιο αποτελέσμα.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Deathwing00, πρέπει να στείλουμε ένα γράμμα όλοι μαζί. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί κάποιος να το γράψει και να το υπογράψουμε όλοι μαζί. Μόνο έτσι θα έχει κάποιο αποτελέσμα.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To:  archive1@mfa.gr
> 
> Subject: KDE kai FYROM
> ...

 

----------

## abuda

prospatho na psifiso kai ego alla software error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Software error:
> 
> LOCK TABLES shadowlog WRITE,  bugs write, votes write, products read, bugs_activity write, longdess write: Table 'bugs.longdess' doesn't exist at globals.pl line 276.
> ...

 

edit: esteila e-mail gia to error

----------

## MasterX

Deathwing00,

to provlhma den einai mono to KDE. Sygkekrimena, to KDE einai to kerasaki mias tetraorofhs toyrtas. Yparxoyn polles etaireies (Apple, National Geographic, eimai sigoyros oti de stamata mono se aytoys), oi opoies xrhsimopoioyn la8os onoma gia th geitonws xwra. 

Pisteyw oti mporoyme na petyxoyme thn allagh toy onomatos an steiloyme email ta opoia 8a ta exoyme ypograpsh oloi mas. O/oi ypoyrgos(oi) de 8a kanoyn tipota. Me lyph ayto, alla nomizw oti einai h alh8eia. Bebaia, den exoyme tipota na xasoyme kai mporoyme na toy(s) steiloyme ena gramma. Alla nomizw oti einai kalo na dokimasoyme prwta monoi mas. Eimaste arketoi gia na kanoyme "fasaria". Hdh kaname fasaria sto KDE, fantasoy ti fasaria mporoyme na kanoyme se alles etairies, oi opoies sevontai to nomo.

----------

## Deathwing00

Entaksi, den lew oxi. Apla sto KDE vrikame stournaria... katalaveneis ti thelw na pw: ama den tous apiliseis den ginete tipota.

Pres to paron, psakse ki ales eteries ama einai na tis valoume stin thesi tous.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## az3rty

Πολύ καλά σας είπαν. Το KDE είναι ένα ελεύθερο community project που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για διακρατικές συμφωνίες που προήλθαν από απαράδεκτα εμπάργκο και κάνει πάρα πολύ καλά που σέβεται το βασικό ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα του αυτοκαθορισμού.

Το free software είναι μια απελευθερωτική πρακτική που δεν χωράει εθνικισμούς και λοιπές φασίζουσες αγκυλώσεις. Κάτω τα κράτη και οι πατρίδες!

Η εθνική ενότητα είναι μια παγίδα. Οι software developers δεν έχουνε πατρίδα!   :Wink: 

----------

## MasterX

Φίλε, σκέφτεσε πριν γράψεις; 

Ποιός είναι ο εθνικιστής;

Για ποιό πράγμα μιλάς? Αυτοκαθορισμός; Σε ποιά κοινωνία ζεις; εδώ υπάρχει δημοκρατία, η αυθαιρεσία είναι άγνωστη έννοια. Ο αυτοκαθορισμός δεν υφίσταται, υπάρχουν νόμοι οι οποίοι πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν και μια ιστορία την οποία πρέπει να σεβαστούμε.

Αν ζούσαμε σε ζούγκλα, να είσαι σίγουρος θα είχει τον πρώτο λόγο, αλλά σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία, τα πράγματα δουλεύουν διαφορετικά. 

Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί επικαλούνται μια ιστορία και μια παράδοση με την οποία δεν έχουν καμία σχέση. Θυμήσου πότε άρχισαν να έχουν αλφάβητο και ποιός τους το έδωσε. 

Και εσύ τώρα μου μιλάς για εθνικισμούς και εμπάργκο...... Είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου

----------

## az3rty

 *Quote:*   

> Σε ποιά κοινωνία ζεις; εδώ υπάρχει δημοκρατία, η αυθαιρεσία είναι άγνωστη έννοια.

 

 :Laughing:  Εσύ σε ποια κοινωνία ζεις ακριβώς? Τι να απαντήσω σε κάτι τέτοιο!

 *Quote:*   

> Ο αυτοκαθορισμός δεν υφίσταται, υπάρχουν νόμοι οι οποίοι πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν και μια ιστορία την οποία πρέπει να σεβαστούμε.

 

Αδιαφορώ παντέλως για τους νόμους των αφεντικών και τα ιδεολογήματα που έχουν στήσει γύρω τους μπας και πείσουν κανέναν βραδύστροφο ότι έτσι *πρέπει* να είναι τα πράγματα. Το να σκέφτεσαι με βάση τους όποιους νόμους σημαίνει ότι η σκέψη σου και η αντίληψη σου για την πραγματικότητα είναι ετεροκαθοριζόμενη και φυσικά τελείως άστοχη!

Όσο για την ιστορία θα σου συνιστούσα να την διαβάσεις πρώτα (τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια και λοιπά προπαγανδιστικά έντυπα δεν μετράνε). Και ότι και να διαβάζεις δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάς ποτέ ότι την ιστορία την γράφουν πάντα οι νικητές. 

Τέλος, η ιστορία δεν είναι κάτι που επιζητεί σεβασμό ή περιφρόνηση, αλλά μια βασικη πηγή γνώσης και αντίστασης στην λήθη. Και η αντίσταση στην λήθη είναι αντίσταση ενάντια στην εξουσία και τα ιδεολογήματα που την συμφέρει κατά καιρούς να πιστεύουμε. 

Ευτυχώς στο νέο περιβάλλον οι εθνικισμοί/ρατσισμοί κλπ είναι επιζήμιοι για το ιδεολόγημα της Ε.Ε., την διαδικασία της παγκοσμιοποίησης, αλλά και για την ομαλή λειτουργία των πολυπολιτισμικών κοινωνιών (οι οποίες είναι μια αναπόφευκτη πραγματικότητα). Έτσι η εξουσία δεν νιώθει αναγκασμένη να αναπαράγει τέτοιες βλακείες όπως ήταν παλιότερα. Της έχουν ξεμείνει όμως οι ορδές των ανθρώπων που εκπαίδευσε με πατριωτικοθρησκευτικά ιδεώδη, οι οποίοι έχουν πιστέψει ότι είναι απόγονοι του πρώτου μεγάλου ιμπεριαλιστή της ιστορίας και το φωνάζουν και το περηφανεύονται.

 *Quote:*   

> Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί επικαλούνται μια ιστορία και μια παράδοση με την οποία δεν έχουν καμία σχέση. Θυμήσου πότε άρχισαν να έχουν αλφάβητο και ποιός τους το έδωσε.

 

Ποιος? Οι Φοίνικες? Οι Αρχαίοι Έλληνες? Οι Μακεδόνες (ΤΜ)? Οι Ρωμαίοι? Οι Βυζαντινοί? Οι υπήκοοι της οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας? Η μήπως εσύ? Εγώ πάντως όχι   :Laughing: 

Εσύ πάλι τι σχέση έχεις με την παράδοση για την οποία μιλάς? Γενετική? Γεωγραφική? Χρησικτησίας? Και ακόμα και να αποδείξεις ότι είσαι άμεσος απόγονος του Αλεξάνδρου, τι πάει να πει αυτό? Και ακόμα και να σημαίνει κάτι, πως μπορείς και το περηφανεύεσαι και δεν τρέχεις να κρυφτείς σε καμιά τρύπα? Ξέρεις τι έκανε ο Αλέξανδρος δε γκρέητ? Χίλιες φορές να ήμουν βάρβαρος!

Δεν προσπαθώ να ανοίξω flame war, αλλά απλά σου δείξω από πόσες πλευρές μπάζει η ετεροκαθοριζόμενη λογική που ακολουθείς.

Κρίμα πάντως. Η κοινότητα του Gentoo είναι πολύ προοδευτική αν κρίνεις από τα κείμενα που γράφονται και τις συζητήσεις στο Off the wall Forum. Γιατί οι έλληνες πρέπει να είναι πάντα κολλημένοι ελληνάρες?

Υ.Γ. Α και πού'σαι! Το Αιγαίο ανήκει στα ψάρια του   

 :Razz: 

--

Αντίσταση - Αυτοοργάνωση - Αλληλεγγύη

----------

## Deathwing00

az3rty's account was locked for flaming by personal request.

----------

## MasterX

Σκεφτόμουνα να σου απαντήσω, να πάρω ένα ένα τα χαζά επιχειρήματά σου και να στα αντικρούσω. θα σε ρωτήσω μόνο ένα πράγμα, ποιά είναι η εθνικότητά σου;

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις είσαι λίγο από όλα και τίποτα. Συνεπώς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να μιλάς για την Ελληνική ιστορία, αν πάλι ισχυριστείς ότι είσαι Έλληνας, τότε ... τι να πω!!

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Σκεφτόμουνα να σου απαντήσω, να πάρω ένα ένα τα χαζά επιχειρήματά σου και να στα αντικρούσω. θα σε ρωτήσω μόνο ένα πράγμα, ποιά είναι η εθνικότητά σου;
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις είσαι λίγο από όλα και τίποτα. Συνεπώς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να μιλάς για την Ελληνική ιστορία, αν πάλι ισχυριστείς ότι είσαι Έλληνας, τότε ... τι να πω!!

 

Ton ekana bann... den mporei na se apantisei!

----------

## MasterX

Το ξέρω, έτσι και αλλιώς έκανα μια ρητορική ερώτηση. Δεν περίμενα απάντηση!

----------

## feanor

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ton ekana bann... den mporei na se apantisei!
> 
> 

 

Χαίρετε.

Δεν είμαι χρήστης του gentoo, ούτε πρόκειται να γίνω. Ο μόνος λόγος που γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι πραγματικά απογοητεύτηκα με τη συμπεριφορά σας.

Κάνετε ban έναν χρήστη επειδή δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σας και δεν είναι φορτισμένος συναισθηματικά όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 

Αν και δε συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί με τον azerty, εντούτοις είναι πιο

αντικειμενικός από τους υπόλοιπους. 

Σε περίπτωση που δε το έχετε καταλάβει, το θέμα του ονόματος της Μακεδονίας έχει χαθεί. Και ο μόνος τρόπος να το αλλάξετε είναι μέσα από την εκπαίδευση των ανθρώπων. Και δε μιλάω φυσικά για εμάς τους Έλληνες που έχουμε μια τάση να παρουσιάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας ως τον

πιο υπέροχο/ανώτερο λαό. Μιλάω για εκπαίδευση στους ξένους. Δώστε τους πληροφορίες (σοβαρές και ιστορικά τεκμηριωμένες και όχι links με το τι λένε οι ΗΠΑ και ο ΟΗΕ, των οποίων τα συμφέροντα είναι αμφιβόλου προελεύσεως).

Το ότι του κλειδώσατε το account το θεωρώ εντελώς απαράδεκτο. Με ποιό δικαίωμα καταρχάς; Η ελευθερία του λόγου και η δημοκρατία είναι αυτό με το οποίο εμείς οι Έλληνες τουλάχιστον έχουμε συνδεθεί ίσως περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε άλλο λαό και μερικες φορές ως τα άκρα.

Επειδή διάβασα όλο το thread στο KDE, νομίζω ότι δεν έχετε ιδέα με τί άτομα έχετε να κάνετε. Νομίζετε ότι ενδιαφέρεται ο Γερμανός ή ο Γάλλος αν εμάς μας ενοχλεί το όνομα; Είστε γελασμένοι. Και μάλιστα ο τρόπος με τον οποίο απαιτήσατε κάτι τέτοιο δε δείχνει τίποτε άλλο σε αυτούς παρά ακραίο εθνικισμό, φανατισμό και μή διάθεση για συζήτηση. Δεν ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ κάτι όταν δεν το φτιάχνεις. Σε τελική ανάλυση το KDE είναι GPL. Δεν σας

αρέσει; Κάντε το fork και διαδώστε το στους Έλληνες χρήστες με τη σωστή μορφή. 

Μόνο που μια τέτοια τακτική θυμίζει κομμουνιστικά και ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα και όχι μια δημοκρατική χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα.

Αν θέλετε να σας πάρουν σοβαρά να συζητάτε και όχι να απαιτείτε. Δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο πιο γρήγορα θα διορθωνόταν τα πράγματα αν δεχόσασταν καταρχάς μικρές αλλαγές. Π.χ. το "Republic of Macedonia" είναι σαφώς καλύτερο από το σκέτο Μακεδονία, αλλά ΌΧΙ! Θέλετε να γίνει σώνει και καλά το δικό σας λες και μας έχουν υποχρέωση. Και μη μου αρχίσετε με το "σωστό" και το λάθος. Στην πολιτική και στην ιστορία δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος. Ο νικητής γράφει την ιστορία και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μετά από απανωτά λάθη των πολιτικών μας (όλων ανεξαιρέτως), δεν είμαστε νικητές.

Καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσετε λίγη ιστορία σχετικά με την τοποθεσία Μακεδονία. Θέλετε δε θέλετε η περιοχή της FYROM στο Βυζάντιο αποκαλούνταν Μακεδονία. και δε μιλάμε για 10 χρόνια αλλά για εκατοντάδες. Κανείς δε λέει (ούτε και οι ίδιοι πλέον το υποστηρίζουν) 

ότι έχουν κάποια σχέση με τους αρχαίους Μακεδόνες. 

Σκεφτείτε και το εξής παράδειγμα. Κάποιος που δεν έιναι Έλληνας, γεννήθηκε π.χ. στην Τουρκία και ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και μετά από πολλές γενιές (τουλ. 10) οι απόγονοί του θεωρούνται Έλληνες και μεγαλώνουν κανονικά ως Έλληνες. Ή μήπως διαφωνείτε;

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό οι Σλάβοι ήρθαν πρίν από εκατοντάδες χρόνια, εγκαταστάθηκαν στην περιοχή που λεγόταν Μακεδονία και αναμείχθηκαν με τα ελληνικά φύλα της περιοχής (τα οποία εκείνον τον καιρό χρειαζόταν βοήθεια από τις επιδρομές των γότθων και υποδέχθηκαν ευχαρίστως την εγκατάσταση του πληθυσμού αυτού).

Μετά από εκατοντάδες γενιές που είναι το περίεργο να αυτοαποκαλούνται και οι ίδιοι Μακεδόνες; Σε τελική ανάλυση, τιμή μας κάνουν που προτιμούν από το δικό τους όνομα, το δικό μας. Οι αμερικάνοι κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν πάει ένας Έλληνας στην Αμερική μετά από 3 γενιές τα παιδιά του δε θα λένε ότι είναι Έλληνες αλλά Αμερικάνοι. Γιατί να μην κάνουμε το ίδιο και στη Μακεδονία; Θέλουν να λέγονται Μακεδόνες; Πολύ ευχαρίστως, ούτως ή άλλως αυτή τη στιγμή θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε σε πολύ πλεονεκτικότερη θέση, έχοντας ανώτερη ιστορία, οικονομία, ανάπτυξη και πολιτισμό γενικά. Αλλά όχι, τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας...

Ως αισιόδοξος γενικά εκ φύσεως, δε θα με πείραζε καθόλου να υπήρχε μια μεγαλύτερη χώρα που να περιλάμβανε την σημερινή Ελλάδα και τη FYROM. Φυσικά, κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί τώρα, μετά από ελληνικά σχόλια του τύπου "F*** Σκόπια!" 

Ειλικρινά σας λέω, καλό είναι να προσγειωθούμε λίγο και να μην έχουμε γελοίες φαντασιώσεις... Το όνομα να αλλάξει με αυτές τις τακτικές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Ξέρετε γιατί οι σκοπιανοί έχουν τόσο επιτυχημένη στρατηγική στο θέμα; Γιατί ξέρουν να χειρίζονται τη διπλωματία. Δεν απαιτούν, ζητούν και ξέρουν να πλασάρουν τις θέσεις τους. Εμείς απαιτούμε, φαινόμαστε (στους ξένους) ως φανατικοί και κολλημένοι, και τελικά αντί να επιτύχουμε το σκοπό μας, γινόμαστε και γραφικοί. Αποτέλεσμα; Όλος ο πλανήτης αναφέρεται σε αυτό που αποκαλούμε εμείς ως FYROM με ακριβώς αυτό το όνομα που απευχόμασταν. Και το λάθος είναι μόνο δικό μας, ας μη ζητάμε λοιπόν τα ρέστα από τους ξένους.

Για να μη τα λέω στον αέρα διαβάστε την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μελέτη:

http://www.oasis-hotel.gr/greece/macedonia.htm και

http://www.oasis-hotel.gr/greece/macedonia2.htm

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος αλλά έπρεπε να ειπωθεί μια πιο ρεαλιστική άποψη.

Κωνσταντίνος Μαργαρίτης

markos@debian.org

----------

## Deathwing00

File, arxises mia FLAMEWAR. Otan oloi i xristes tou Gentoo simfonoun se ena pragma kai apantas me malakies, min perimeneis para mono ena grigoro ban. Kai fisika o antipatriotismos sou mas prosvelnei olous edw mesa. Mpes stin thesi sou kai ipostirikse to thema i ama den exeis tipota kalo na peis, tote kalitera krata ta logia sou.

Kai kati akoma, min petixi na dikseis asevazo pros alon xristi ali fora. I apantisi ksereis pia tha einai. Pragmata san ta parakato, ama diavaseis ta guidelines tou forum tou Gentoo, DEN epitreponte.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1138991#1138991

----------

## Deathwing00

Topic closed until http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80330 is resolved in our favor.

----------

